# Large KU Jayhawk Logo-Chainsaw Carved



## BescoDan (Mar 13, 2013)

Live in Kansas so not alot of bears, carve KU Jayhawks instead this one is about 3 foot by 3 foot.
View attachment 284384
View attachment 284385
View attachment 284386
View attachment 284389
View attachment 284390


Thanks for looking, always looking for advice.

Dan


----------



## Philbert (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome to A.S.!

Nice Rock Chalk Carve!

(I have/had 2 kids at KU - is is somewhere they can visit?)

Philbert


----------



## BescoDan (Mar 14, 2013)

*Thanks*

I just have a website kansaw.com, KU licensing dept. would not approve my application so I can't sell them outright. I will reapply at some point but I'm not hopeful. Here is last one I did about 5 foot tall
View attachment 284517


----------



## Boydt8 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Great work!*

Wow! That is a nice work! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice work! What part of Kansas are ya located in. I'm in Fort Scott SEK.


----------



## BescoDan (Mar 16, 2013)

lumberjackchef said:


> Nice work! What part of Kansas are ya located in. I'm in Fort Scott SEK.



North of you about 30 miles.

Dan


----------

